# أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All



## FADY_TEMON (3 أبريل 2008)

نعمل أجتماع خاص بأسم المنتدي لينا ونعمل فريق ترانيم خاص بينا ونعمل فرق عمل كل مشرف مسأول عن مجموعة معينة من الناس ويبقئا لينا نشاط فى كل حاجه بل قعت النت  اللي هتبقا وسيلة أتصال مبنا وبيتهيلئ أن الفكرة متعرضتش قبل كده والموضوع مش مكلف لو كل واحد دفع شي رمزي عنعمل أسرة جمده جداً ممكن نتعرف فى العالم كله أن أحنا أحسن أسرة بتخدم وده اللي تتمناه أي أسرة ونشوف يوم واحد بس نتجمع فيه ولو العدد كبير أوي نقسمه على أيام بعدد مشرفين معين ونعمل id لكل واحد بكرنيه عليه أسمه ورتبته والفريق بتاعه (هيخدم فى أيه يعني) ومفيش حد يقول ده بروتستانت أو أرثوذوكس أو كاثوليك أحنا فريق واحد وده اللي كنت بتمناه

*TEMON*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*ملحوظة أخيرة مش أي حد يدخل الاسرة المتميزين فقط أو اللي حاسس أنه هيخدم بجد ولازم يكون فيه لجنه منظمة لكده أنه مش كل من هب ودب يكون فى أجمد أسرة بأذن يسوع رب المجد*


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

انا شايفاه اقتراح لذيذ 
عموما نستنى ونشوف رأى روك​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*انا ضد ادلاء اي عضو من منتدي الكنيسه العربيه باي معلومات شخصيه عن نفسه  لاي عضو اخر او لاى حد عموما ...و ارجو الا تنسي ادارة الموقع ان لدينا في موقع الكنيسه العربيه اعضاء بلغ اخلاصهم لمسيحهم الحد الذي  ازعج شياطين الاسلام و الذي باتت معه جماعات الارهاب الاسلامي تطلب معرفة اماكن اقامتهم او تجمعهم باى وسيله .....فهل لم يفكر العضو FADY  و من يوافقه علي اقتراحه  في سلامة اخوتهم قبل ان يفكروا  في اقتراح مثل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟  ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*انا مع رأي عصام 100 %*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*متشكر بس مش هؤلك غير أن إيمانك ضعيف ومش مستعد تعمل أي حاجة من أجله

هقولكم كلكم بااااااااي وهتوحشوني بجد كان كام يوم حلو 

فتكم بعفية

أخوكم فادي جميل*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

سلام ونعمة
كل واحد من اعضاء المنتدى له كنيسته يخدم فيها
والمنتدى يوجد به اقسام كثيرة منها قسم الترنيم
فما الحاجة لاكثر من هذا
انا ارفض بشدة هذا الاقتراح جملة وتفصيلا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*واضح ان الاخ فادي زعل*

*وهو لا يقدر خطورة الفكرة*

*عموما منتدى الكنيسة مفتوحلك في اي وقت*​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

بجد مالهوش حق يزعل


----------



## Basilius (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*ليس من حقك يا اخ فادي ان تنعت اي احد هنا بان ايمانة ضعيف *
*المنتدى هنا غرضة الاول تبشيري *
*يعني لا جماعات ولا مقابلات ولا id ولا حاجات من دي *
*وهنا ناس فعلا زي ما قال الاخ عصام متخصصة في الحوار *
*و من الخطورة ان تعرف بنفسها على العام حتى لو لعضو مسيحي *

*الله يعافيك يا سيدي *


----------



## +|+ فيدو +|+ (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

انا برضو مش مقيد الفكرة دى لانها فعلا خطرة خطرة خطرة بس احنا كنا بنعملها فى منتديلت الفادى لايف بس علشان مكنش فيه حوار اديان و كده كنت بنتابل مطمئنين على انفسنا و كنا بنتقابل فى الكاتدرائه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*

*مش كان قصدي تبشير وبعدين دي خدمه وطريقت كلامكم واضح جداً أن تزعل بس أنا أخدت قرار والقصد برده كان الخدمة كورال ترانيم ألحان أي نشاط ملوش دعوه بالتبشير ولا العقيده ممكن دراسة الكتاب ده كان قصدي  *


----------



## My Rock (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أقتراح ويا رب (((يتقبل))) My Rock And All*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *متشكر بس مش هؤلك غير أن إيمانك ضعيف ومش مستعد تعمل أي حاجة من أجله
> 
> هقولكم كلكم بااااااااي وهتوحشوني بجد كان كام يوم حلو
> 
> ...


 
لا تملك الحق ان تصف ايمان اي احد بالضعيف, فلا تدين اخاكفي المسيح و لا تنتقص من ايمانه, بل قوي و عضد, هذا هو البنيان و هذه هي الأخوة و هذه هي محبة المسيح

اسلوبك مرفوض جدا, و نتمنى ان لا يتكرر مستقبلا

يغلق


----------

